#ubuntu-unregged 2009-12-21
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
#ubuntu-unregged 2009-12-22
<Timo_> ase
<mydemz> hai
<mydemz> like this
#ubuntu-unregged 2009-12-23
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
#ubuntu-unregged 2009-12-24
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
#ubuntu-unregged 2009-12-25
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
#ubuntu-unregged 2009-12-26
<fxubuntu> Hi. Could anyone help me to make a start-up script for Hamachi?
<LjL> If you haven't already, then please register your nickname to join #ubuntu - We are experiencing technical difficulties. Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup (the commands explained there must be typed in your IRC program's status window, or if you don't have that, here - Use « /join #ubuntu » to eventually join the support channel)
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
